# [Gothic 3] Schwert der Ahnen



## Trexter (18. November 2007)

Hi

ich mäöchte mir ein schwert der ahnen schmieden kann mir jmd sagen woher ich einen Bauplan bekomme,wo ich das lernen kann und wo ich schwert segnen lernen kann?

mfg DexterTrexter


----------



## TestDrive (18. November 2007)

Trexter am 18.11.2007 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> ich mäöchte mir ein schwert der ahnen schmieden kann mir jmd sagen woher ich einen Bauplan bekomme,wo ich das lernen kann und wo ich schwert segnen lernen kann?
> 
> mfg DexterTrexter




Gute Frag wie man ein SChwert segnen kann wüsst ich auch gerne...
mfg TD


----------



## SuicideVampire (18. November 2007)

TestDrive am 18.11.2007 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Trexter am 18.11.2007 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waffen segnen ist ein Skill, den man lernen kann. Erfordert ein Altes Wissen von 200.


----------



## Homerclon (19. November 2007)

Trexter am 18.11.2007 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> ich mäöchte mir ein schwert der ahnen schmieden kann mir jmd sagen woher ich einen Bauplan bekomme,wo ich das lernen kann und wo ich schwert segnen lernen kann?
> 
> mfg DexterTrexter


Bauplan: Waffentruhe #39
Erklärung: In der 39.sten von dir geöffneten ist der Bauplan, es ist egal wo die Truhe steht, Hauptsache du hast bereits 38 andere Waffentruhen geöffnet. Alle Waffentruhen in Nordmar, Myrtana & Varant

Das Schmieden von reinen Erzwaffen kann man bei Ingvar im Hammerclan lernen.
Dafür muss man die Zustimmung aller Waffenschmiede in Nordmar bekommen.

Zum Waffen segnen musst du den Zauber entweder an einem Innos' Schrein lernen, man muss sich vorher für Innos entschieden haben, oder eine Spruchrolle finden.
Eine solche Spruchrolle befindet sich in der Magietruhe #27.
Magietruhen in Nordmar, Myrtana & Varant
Hinweis: Die Spruchrolle hat(te) einen Bug, um erfolgreich eine Waffe zu segnen benötigt man mind. zwei Spruchrollen im Inventar.

ACHTUNG: Um das 'Schwert der Ahnen' schmieden zu können benötigst du noch einen Reinen Erzrohling.
Um einen solchen zu kommen gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Nach der Befreiung Nordmars von allen Orks kann man sich zur Belohnung zwischen 3 Sachen Entscheiden.
Gold, ein Schwert (Nordmarschwert, teil der Quest für Ingvar), Erz (damit ist ein Reiner Erzrohling gemeint)
2. Bei den XXL-Truhen besteht die geringe Chance einen Reinen Erzrohling zu finden. Bei diesen Truhen gibt es keine Reihenfolge, der Inhalt ist vollständig zufällig, es ist aber fast immer etwas wertvolles drin. Vorsicht: Verwechsel Reine Erzrohlinge nicht mit normalen Erzrohlingen.
Tipp: Vor dem Öffnen einer solchen Truhe speichern, dann kannst du neuladen falls das gewünschte nicht enthalten ist.
Die XXL-Truhen sind leicht zu erkennen, sie sind AFAIK die einzigen mit Unmöglichen Schlössern.


----------

